# What do you call the item that fastens into the bottom of a lens?



## kevinkt (Sep 19, 2012)

The thing that protects the side of the lens that would go into the camera.

Also what's the cap called that you place over your camera if you take the lens out?

And where can I get a replacement for those?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2012)

Rear lens cap.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2012)

Rear lens cap or lens rear cap and body cap respectively.  From you camera/lens maker, almost any camera store, or on-line, either as OEM, or third-party.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 19, 2012)

Lens cap.. & Lens rear cap.

Amazon sells them. Need to know your lens size (52mm, 58 mm etc) for the front lens cap.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 19, 2012)

Rear lens cap?

Buy em anywhere you buy camera schtuff.


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2012)

kevinkt said:


> The thing that protects the side of the lens that would go into the camera.
> 
> Also what's the cap called that you place over your camera if you take the lens out?
> 
> And where can I get a replacement for those?


For what brand of camera?

For Nikon & Canon replacement parts like that look at BocaPhoto.com - We specialize in photographic accessories


----------

